

AirBnB Was Not Fred Wilson's Biggest Miss - Apple Was. - npguy
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2009/01/selling-apple-a.html

======
fredwilson
we would have made 10x or more on airbnb. apple has only gone up about 6.7x
since 2009. and i only had a couple hundred thousand at work in apple. we
would have invested millions in airbnb.

but we've made plenty of great investments at USV since 2009 including
Kickstarter, Foursquare, Stack, SoundCloud, etc, etc

so i doubt Apple would even be in the top five in our 2008 fund when its all
said and done.

~~~
npguy
Fred, first things first - I cant believe you responded to this post - it was
a pleasant surprise - Thanks !!

1\. AAPL has gone up 7.4x since the day you sold.

2\. "we would have invested millions in airbnb" thats the whole point, you
could have invested millions in AAPL as well.

3\. Your other investments are stunning. You are so right, some of them would
blast past the 7.4x AAPL benchmark - hey thats a new term for vc - the AAPL
benchmark!

~~~
fredwilson
we don't invest in public companies at USV

